# Topics > Fun and humor >  Comedy Lab: Human vs Robot

## Airicist

Comedy Lab: Human vs Robot
from Toby Spark




> A performance experiment putting humans, robots audience instrumentation and theories of interaction to the test.
> Part of the ‘Comedy Lab’ experimental programme investigating performer—audience—audience interaction and the ‘liveness’ of live events.
> 
> PhD Research: Me & Kleomenis Katevas
> Professor: Pat Healey, Cognitive Science Research Group

----------

